# Burton Flying V What to Expect



## lbs123 (Jan 24, 2017)

I'm curious about this too, because I was thinking about getting this board as a replacement for my Burton Joystick. It's playful board but doesn't hold the edge very well and I've heard this might be an issue with Process Flying V as well.


----------



## N-Y (Jan 15, 2017)

I'm in eastern part of Canada, first year snowboarding... I've been looking at getting Process Flying V... 157W... is this a good board to grow on? Also can I expect good stability?


----------



## ESC_Andrew (Jan 31, 2017)

Here's what I'll say, I don't know for sure, but I will let you know how stable it is when I get back from the hill. When it comes to a beginner though I honestly wouldn't recomend it. The middle rocker is supposed to be pretty squirrelly on flat, and considering you want a 157W I'm guessing you either have big feet or you're a big dude in comparison to a spindally kid. 
I'll tell you my thoughts by the end of the day, but could you list 
-age
-boot size
-height
-weight 
This'll give people enough specifications for recommending a board, though if I were you and wanted stability, I'd look at camber boards, much more stable and I've sworn by them the last 10 years.


----------



## N-Y (Jan 15, 2017)

I'm 5"10 175 pounds... 34... burton boot size would be 11.5


----------



## N-Y (Jan 15, 2017)

When you say camber, you mean a board that's more flat?... trying to learn all these new terminology lol


----------



## MMSlasher (Mar 18, 2016)

N-Y said:


> When you say camber, you mean a board that's more flat?... trying to learn all these new terminology lol


Unfortunately no. 

There are quite a few board contours but I'll just touch on a few.

Rocker- Think of a rocking chair. When you set the board on the ground, it has a very mellow, mellow, mellow, mellow U type shape. The center of the board touches the floor and the ends of it would be off the ground. So if you press down on the tail of the board, the nose would be off the ground. We are talking mm off of the ground, so that is why I said mellow U.

Camber- This is the opposite of Rocker. When on the ground, the center is lifted a few mm off of the ground.

Flat- When on the ground, the board is, well, flat. The entire length of the board touches the ground except for the tips.

Then there are other combinations called hybrids like:
camber under inserts and rocker in the middle
flat with rocker tips
camber in the middle with rocker outside of inserts
etc..

If you want more info, just google types of snowboard camber and read through the results.


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

To all of you on this thread, welcome to the madhouse. I suggest you all spend some time surfing around this site as there is not a single issue that has not been covered / addressed somewhere. Lots to learn, you just have to dig for it a little.

ESC, I hate to be the bearer of news that you don't want to hear, but your Burton Flying V is probably not going to live up to your standards in most of your conditions. 

The Flying V is a great soft snow, powder profile, but it is less than solid when it comes to hardback / icy conditions. It will serve you just fine in the park, but if your previous board had a camber profile, I suggest you keep handy for those days when you are looking at an hard / icy hill.

However, when conditions are soft and maybe some powder, you will have a great time on the Flying V. It excels in those conditions. 

Congratulations, you have started your quiver. :grin:


----------



## djsaad1 (Nov 7, 2008)

Considering how many people in this thread are thinking about getting one, you might be able to sell it to someone here, and go get a board that better fits you.


----------



## tacoman50 (Jan 29, 2016)

My friend tried a Flying V board at mountain creek (NJ, so a lot of ice) and he hated it. He fell a lot and said it felt very unstable and slippery. This was on a Burton rental event weekend, so he switched it out for a rocker hybrid (Burton descendant, we both used it), which I was on as well, and we both loved it.

I didn't personally try but I was watching him fall constantly on the hard/ice conditions, which he didn't do at all with the rocker.


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

tacoman50 said:


> My friend tried a Flying V board at mountain creek (NJ, so a lot of ice) and he hated it. He fell a lot and said it felt very unstable and slippery. This was on a Burton rental event weekend, so he switched it out for a rocker hybrid (Burton descendant, we both used it), which I was on as well, and we both loved it.
> 
> I didn't personally try but I was watching him fall constantly on the hard/ice conditions, which he didn't do at all with the rocker.


This doesn't make a whole lot of sense? Some other factors were involved I think maybe. Stiffness, effective edge or some sort edge tech? Flying V is rocker hybrid and all else being equal I'd say camber>RCR>CRC (Flying V)>rocker in the edge hold on ice league.


----------



## tacoman50 (Jan 29, 2016)

Snow Hound said:


> This doesn't make a whole lot of sense? Some other factors were involved I think maybe. Stiffness, effective edge or some sort edge tech? Flying V is rocker hybrid and all else being equal I'd say camber>RCR>CRC (Flying V)>rocker in the edge hold on ice league.


Yea I guess take what I'm saying with a grain of salt, since it wasn't a personal experience but more of what my friend told me and what I saw. That performance kept me clear from it, so I didn't give it a fair shot.


----------



## djsaad1 (Nov 7, 2008)

Quickly looking at the specs it seems like the descendant has a good amount of camber.


----------



## ESC_Andrew (Jan 31, 2017)

I will say I was a bit disappointed, carving? Basically non-existen, buttering? It was pretty good, my experience? Not great. 
I can see this being able to be carved by someone in a different weight class, but a guy with bird bones like me? Wasn't great. When I put all my weight in my feet, around 70 degree angle, I was able to carve at a medium speed on the mellow groomer runs I ride when practicing things like butter tricks. I brought it in the park briefly, but wasn't exactly amazed there either, I'm not great at jibs a 50-50 or back board are the best I can do, but it felt better in terms of landing flat on a rail in my camber board. Kickers and air are my strong points, but even then it didn't seem great, almost impossible to set a line when you're coming to a lip, though grabs are grabs and we're alright. I guess I'll be looking for a new camber board, though I'd like to stick to burton as I dropped a pay check on est bindings. 
Any ideas?


----------



## ESC_Andrew (Jan 31, 2017)

Also if it could be in this store's inventory it would be even better (I prefer to buy local) 

source boards . com
Can't post links .


----------



## djsaad1 (Nov 7, 2008)

How about a flight attendant.


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

How about a process but in camber?


----------



## ESC_Andrew (Jan 31, 2017)

That's what I was thinking honestly, I like the process enough, the dimensions are fine, so the process off axis may be what I need.


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

ESC_Andrew said:


> That's what I was thinking honestly, I like the process enough, the dimensions are fine, so the process off axis may be what I need.


I did a burton demo day and got to try the flight attendant, custom camber, process V and process camber. I like to carve as well and for my money I would go custom camber or process camber, anything with rocker is pretty much dog shit for carving.


----------



## ESC_Andrew (Jan 31, 2017)

Really gotta splurge on gear this year, brand new mission est, spending about $250 taking away $300 estimate sale on the Flying V for the off axis, and my boa just broke on my boot, I'm going back to laces. But yeah I've made about as much as I've spent this year XD.


----------



## N-Y (Jan 15, 2017)

thoughts on ENDEAVOR GUERRILLA SERIES


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

ESC_Andrew said:


> Really gotta splurge on gear this year, brand new mission est, spending about $250 taking away $300 estimate sale on the Flying V for the off axis, and my boa just broke on my boot, I'm going back to laces. But yeah I've made about as much as I've spent this year XD.


Don't go back to laces just yet, boas have a lifetime warranty I believe and it's pretty easy to fix


----------



## Tooningin (Feb 19, 2020)

Burton Custom and Burton Custom X, by far The best boards to ride. 

Ridiculous edge hold for intense but graceful toe/heel side carves. Ridiculous pop. Best boards ever made.

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

Tooningin said:


> Burton Custom and Burton Custom X, by far The best boards to ride.


What year is it?


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

16gkid said:


> Don't go back to laces just yet, boas have a lifetime warranty I believe and it's pretty easy to fix





16gkid said:


> What year is it?


It's the year of the laces!


----------



## Tooningin (Feb 19, 2020)

I ride the recent models 2019. Probably the best choice I have ever made. The riding developed so so fast. By the end of last season I could pick a ball of snow 20 ft ahead that would be the size of a Toonie and keep my eyes on it and slice it right in half while carving on my edge in complete control of where I wanted to be, when I wanted to be there AHMAZING 

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tooningin (Feb 19, 2020)

Tooningin said:


> I ride the recent models 2019. Probably the best choice I have ever made. The riding developed so so fast. By the end of last season I could pick a ball of snow 20 ft ahead that would be the size of a Toonie and keep my eyes on it and slice it right in half while carving on my edge in complete control of where I wanted to be, when I wanted to be there AHMAZING
> 
> Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


Last season with my Burton custom. SICK deck. Unreal pop and carving control. The X does the same job just a bit more pop (alot more) and stable at neck breaking speeds









Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------

